# venison with madeira sauce -- YUM



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

who's ready to eat some venison?!-just had this the other nite & thought i'd share. have prepared venison skatey-eight different ways, but this remains hubby's favorite - it is from an old issue of "Field & Stream" circa early 90's

Venison Steaks with Madeira sauce

for the venison:
2-2 1/2 lb tender steaks cut 1 1/2" thick (we prefer using fillet or tenderloin for this - cut into 1 1/2" medallions - but steak works fine too, cut into similar sized pcs)
2 Tbls butter
2 Tbls cooking oil (i use olive oil)

for the flouring:
2 Tbls. flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground dry ginger
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1/4 tsp fresh ground black pepper

for the sauce:
1/4 cup madeira wine (you can substitue marsala with no real discernable difference)
1/2 cup red currant jelly

Mix dry ingred into a seasoned flour
Press it into the medallions by pounding with a meat hammer (the 1 1/2" pcs you started with will now be about 1/2" thick -- try not to tear the flesh, just pound seasoning in with hammer). 
Have the fat sizzling @ medium high heat in a black cast iron pan (pan is important for uniformity of heat). Sear the first side of the meat til crusty brown which takes just 2-3 min. Turn & cook other side same way.
You'll know you have it right if the meat browns on both sides while the middle is still rare (if meat is greyish on the outside, you may have put them in before the fat was hot enuf, or crowded the pan, steaming them, instead of searing them). 
You should everything to go with your dinner ready at this point, so that the steaks do not wait too long (good with boiled potatoes & veg of choice). 
Transfer medallions to a warm platter.
Add the wine & jelly to the pan, mixing with pan juices, til jelly melts. Pour into sml saucedish & serve with venison. Melt in your mouth good! Enjoy!
Note: I should add that we like our meat rare to medium rare, so if uncertain about doneness, err on the side of caution & undercook, instead of overdoing-the steak will continue to cook while you are preparing the sauce. Hubby is convinced that this meal would go for no less than $30 a plate at a fine restaurant-sometimes he says the right things!
Note: allow at least 1/2 lb per person, depending on how hungry you are.
Don't let meat sit too long - venison loses flavor as it cools (but don't burn the roof of your mouth off either). we usually have a salad as a side, but when the meat is served, i eat it & then pick at the salad thru dinner (or have your salad a little earlier, preferably with a cocktail!).
nice red wine is a good complement to this meal.

another family favorite is Venison Scallopini --
simply slice fillet/tenderloin thin like for veal scallopini & use a standard scallopini recipe-with mushrooms, garlic, oil, butter, marsala or white wine, linguine & scallopini sauce.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Mama. Does your husband hunt or do you get the venison from your local butcher?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

F & C -- both hubby & son hunt -- no deer this year tho, not yet anyway.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Whattya' know!... a coworker just hooked me up with some fresh tenderloin yesterday.... and I just happen to have a bottle of madeira! I made chicken madeira last week. I'll let you know how it works out, I am gonna make it tommorow evening so I don't have to freeze the venison.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

That sounds great,will try it.A buddy hooked me up with some prime meat.Thanks.


----------

